# Can't take Contract violation any more, I turned the app off.



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Cause of contract violation: Extreme late in arrive at store or delivery.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I got six of those late to store violations before they deactivated me. They wanted me to wait around and get paid nothing at stores I KNEW what not have the order ready. F that. I went and delivered UE/GH orders. No loss. I make more money without DoorTrash now.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> View attachment 686477
> View attachment 686478


Unless the offers are radically better in Detroit than they are in most of the US I'm at a loss as to how anyone could possibly have an 81% AR.

If you were to see how truly bad the vast majority of my offers are and I told you my AR was 81% you'd think I'm lying or I need my head examined.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Unless the offers are radically better in Detroit than they are in most of the US I'm at a loss as to how anyone could possibly have an 81% AR.
> 
> If you were to see how truly bad the vast majority of my offers are and I told you my AR was 81% you'd think I'm lying or I need my head examined.


I'm a little happier now by let my AR dropped from over 90+% to around 80 ~ 78 %.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

My AR's

DD: 2% - 10%

GH: 11% - 14%

UE: 0.0% (I still take a few offers but I decline so many that it cannot produce a number greater than 0)


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m at 3% on DD. 4% on UE. Was 8% yesterday, but then Thanklessgiving morning stepped in. Should have been down to 3%, as one of the accepted orders was my forgetting a certain crosstreet. Now I have it set in stone in my mind.


----------

